# shop vac vs. vacuum



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I've seen some people here recommend a Shop Vac for vacuuming bird areas. I'm currently using a regular vacuum (Dyson animal) and find that it just pushes seeds around instead of picking them up; I have to use the wand attachment to get those, and even then, the suction isn't as good as I'd expect (for a $500 vacuum), and long feathers can really clog it up. I'm thinking about getting a Shop Vac to use instead but have a few questions.

1. How good is it at picking up fine dust (as from feather particles) and trapping them in the bin without spewing them back out into the air?
2. How easy is it to empty the canister without dust getting everywhere (I live in an apartment and cannot easily go outside to do this)?
3. How does the noise level compare to a regular vacuum?
4. Can it also be used as a regular vacuum, as on area rugs?
5. Can anyone recommend specific brands/models?

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

*vacuum*

Hi Jenn,

Sorry the high end vacuum isnt doing the job . Unfortunately sometimes you just dont get what you pay for  I've found the best home vacuums are the kind that has the clear plastic dirt chamber that you see the air spin around like a miniature tornado ... "cyclonic" action some of the companies call it . I suppose you can get a dud in one of those too ... but mine has been super and out cleaned anything I ever had . . 

Anyway to answer your question ... a Shop Vac is definitely the way to go . If you can afford to get one and dedicate it just for the pigeon coup even better . 

A trick I used at the shop in very dusty conditions is to put a couple gallons of water in the bottom. . The dust etc will settle out of the air into the water and reduce any chance of it coming out the exhaust port . There also is a foam filter under the top which will further remove anything . IF you REALLY want to make this thing a dust killer , wet and wring out an old towel and put it over the exhaust port and secure it with a couple of Bungee cords . Nothing will get through it .  Dump water and hose out and you are good to go again . Could put a bit of bleach into it too if you want . Thats the only worry I have about pigeons , is the dust and dander from feathers and feces . If you get sensitized to it , the stuff can make you pretty sick and possibly have to give up your birds . 

Nice thing about a shop vac , it can be used wet or dry so if you hose out the coup you can go in right afterwards and vacuum up the excess water etc. 

Noisy , YES they are ! But the birds dont seem to mind after a couple sessions of use . Best thing ever for pigeon clean up detail . 

As for brand names . I believe mine is made by "Shop Vac" not sure without checking , but many good brands out there. I think I got mine at Home Depot many years ago , and its still going strong .

hambone


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Whoops ! 

I didnt see the part that you are in an apartment so you wont have a coup I guess . Hmmm , well everything still applies . You could dump it in the toilet and rinse with water . They do make different sizes too . Mine is a 10 gallon , you may not need one that size for sure . But a shop vac is still worth considering as I think you'll find it the most efficient for cleanup . 

Do you have a room dedicated to the pigeons or just a cage , how are you set up ?

hambone


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a winner, Hambone!!

I am a FIRM believer/advocate of all the junk going into water! I use a Rainbow vacuum cleaner in my apartment. This brand used to be known as RexAir and has been around for YEARS! I used one to clean my room back in 1948!

I don't know if they make a small vac but from what you have described, Hambone, yours sounds just great!

Also doesn't hurt to wear a mask as many do...maybe even goggles??

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, Hambone. I have some birds in a small room and some others in cages. Someone is building me an aviary (which will go inside a room), so I'm hoping to consolidate. The aviary is going to have a plexiglass bottom, which should help contain a lot of the dust/feathers. Vacuuming is so much work, and I'm trying to make my life easier and also reduce the dust in the apartment for my poor cats (already have two HEPA filters and an "air sterilizer").

I like your idea of water in the bottom to trap dust particles. I'm going to look around and see what I can find. So far I see that they sell HEPA filters for Shop Vacs, so maybe I'll think about one of those. My Dyson seems to be leaving a trail of dust behind...I wonder if the dust it's picking up is overwhelming the filter.

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

this is the one i have.. works great.wall mount.. it comes with 2 hoses combine for 21' of total reach. my only concern is that if the droppings are left in the unit it could heat up (start to breakdown in the vac. if left in there) and catch fire..
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917925000P?keyword=craftsman+shop+vac


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I use the Hoover windtunnel. It does a great job and picks up seeds, feathers (the smaller ones) and all dust. It has a HEPA filter too which I wash weekly and replace once in while.
I vacuum the cages with the hose.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use an electrolux upright in the house with my doves and it works good, but for the loft outside I use a shopvac, they do sell different sizes of those, also a vaccume for fireplace ash may be a good one to think about. here is a link to pic of one. http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/3843.../images/en_US/local/products/248x/170167x.jpg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use a Shop Vac in the loft, and love it. I put a hose on the exhaust end, and just blow the dust outside, through a window. Hambone, I like the idea of the water in the bottom of the vac. That would be even better. Thanks for the idea. I'll try it. The Shop Vacs pick up great, and my birds don't seem to mind the noise.It does a good job of picking up the dust. I have the small one for the loft, as I can just leave it out there in the storage room. Actually, we bought it for vacuming out the cars, but I tried it in the loft, and it worked so well, that I took it over for that purpose. And yes, they work well for rugs too.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

this sounds great but i think u really need to see how we clean it in india.
we use our hands to scrap the poop from the base of the loft on a daily basis and dust is sweep ed away by normal brooms. not aware whether all people doing this but did not find the vaccum cleaner as useful as u find as we are used to that hand scrapping thing daily. 
even we keep upto 300-400 birds in a loft but we somehow clean it on a daily basis.

i had used a vaccum once but did not like the cleaning effect


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

pardon me we use a blade for scrapping i


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I scrape daily also, a couple of times, and sweep with a broom. I use the shop vac on occasion when I really want to get the dust up that you just don't get with sweeping. I don't use it on a daily basis.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sweeping just gets the pigeon dust blowing all around, should use a mask if you do that daily, the shop vac I have is big, it sucks all the feathers and the dust up without it dusting up the place, but it is too big for an apartment, the next best thing would be the fireplace vaccumes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I like that fireplace vaccume. Maybe I should use the shop vac every day? I want to try it with the water in it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I use this one because it's easy to handle:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...d=10053&productId=100638350&categoryID=524502

It sucks up the seeds w/out problem, clearing it is pretty easy and it's cheap.
Not as good as a home vac for carpets or dander, but great for pigeon cleaning.
You can accessorize attachments for it.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We gott the Sears shop vac for the coop,as it has many outdoor uses, wouldn't go without it.

My rainbow is perfect for in home use, but not made for outside use.


----------

